# Don´t check it



## colin1984 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hy everyone, 

I know it´s a stupid Question,



just look at the top of the forum and see that´s its actually April 10th in the US.

So but how does it come?

Arent you behind GMT? I know I´m +1 in Front (Austria, Vienna) but this means you have to be behind or? 

With friendly regards

Colin


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2012)

Click Profile , then Modify Profile > Look and Layout, and select your time zone. Default time (with no offset applied) for the forum is GMT. I'm on the East Coast of the USA, so my offset is -12.


----------



## gtog (Apr 9, 2012)

Actually Neuro, I'm with Colin on this. Your EDT is UTC-4. Your -12 would put the forum's default timezone somewhere like Bangkok. Colin would be UTC+2 as he would be on summer time now (CEST). My MDT (UTC-6) is being "auto-detected" as -14.

Confusing.

UTC (GMT) would make much more sense as the default time for the forum.

G

Oops, correction: The forum default of UTC+8 would place it somewhere like Hong Kong, Singapore, Taiwan, or Western Australia. Canon headquarters in Japan would be UTC+9.


----------



## colin1984 (Apr 9, 2012)

and so i doesn´t also make sense in japan it is 07:40 at this time the forum shows now 06:40


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 10, 2012)

I stand corrected! Of course a 12 hour offset means the baseline is China, etc. No idea why, but at least it can be changed to your local.


----------



## gtog (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe when Craig upgrades the forum to "vBulletin 4.x forum" he can reset the forum time to UTC? It would make it easier on guests, and those who haven't modified their profile, for an international forum to use an international time standard. And include UTC, or whatever timezone, in the display!

G


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 10, 2012)

This forum runs on Canon time. Its synchronized to the Canon 1D X Atomic clock. 

Unfortunately, its a little out of synch due to radioactive leaks from the nuke plants, but will be decontaminated sometime in the next 50-100 years


----------



## gtog (Apr 10, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> This forum runs on Canon time. Its synchronized to the Canon 1D X Atomic clock.



Mt Spokane, are you teasing us with another rumor on a rumor site? Are you suggesting that Canon has incorporated a CSAC into the 1DX? (For example info on a CSAC see http://tf.nist.gov/timefreq/ofm/smallclock/CSAC.html) So is Craig using an ethernet or USB cable to interface a 1DX to the forum server?

G 

(PS CSAC stands for Chip Scale Atomic Clock)


----------



## hoghavemercy (Apr 20, 2012)

colin1984 said:


> Hy everyone,
> 
> I know it´s a stupid Question,
> 
> ...



you can check here http://www.timezoneconverter.com/cgi-bin/tzc.tzc we're assuming EST since owner of CR is from Ontario Canada, :-\


----------



## gtog (Apr 20, 2012)

hoghavemercy said:


> ...
> we're assuming EST since owner of CR is from Ontario Canada
> ...



That is just the problem as the default time displayed in the forum is not EDT where CR guy is, but is EDT+12 (UTC+8) which would be correct for China, Singapore, or Western Australia.

Fortunately, the problem can be masked by selecting your time zone in your profile as neuro says:



neuroanatomist said:


> Click Profile , then Modify Profile > Look and Layout, and select your time zone.



G


----------

